# Problème resyncro photothèque suite à déconnexion iCloud.



## devy (15 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour,

suite au problème de processus Accountsd qui occupait le processeur à 400% que plusieurs ont rencontré, pour essayer de m'en sortir j'ai essayé comme cela était recommandé parfois, de me déconnecter d'iCloud. 
Cela n'avait pas résolu mon problème, mais c'est une autre histoire..

Mon soucis est que maintenant le problème résolu et le compte iCloud reconnecté,  mon Macbook mouline depuis des jours pour renvoyer ma photothèque ( plus de 5000 éléments ) vers iCloud. Vu la connexion catastrophique que j'ai ici j'en ai pour des semaines. ( 300 éléments fait en 4 jours ). 

C'est d'autant plus absurde que toutes mes photos sont déjà dans la photothèque iCloud, je ne comprend pas pourquoi tout cherche à être resynchronisé dans ce sens !
C'est interminable, inutile, et de plus cela me bloque la mise à jour descendante des dernières photos prises depuis mon iPhone ..

Y a t'il une autre solution ? 

J'ai bien pensé détruire la photothèque du MacBook pour en créer une nouvelle qui se reconstruirait uniquement en voie descendante depuis iCloud mais je trouve cela absurde ..

une idée ?

Merci.


----------



## guytoon48 (15 Octobre 2020)

Bonsoir,
Dans l’absolu, 5000 photos sur iCloud, je trouve çà beaucoup...
Ceci dit, je lancerais « Photos » et exporterais toutes les photos vers un DD et/ou sauvegarderais la photothèque vers ce même DD ( ceinture et bretelles[emoji6]) et repartirais avec une nouvelle photothèque que je déclarerais « photothèque système » qu’APRÈS avoir effacé le contenu de la synchro photos sur icloud.com
En espérant que tu n’as pas demandé l’optimisation des photos sur ton Mac... elles seraient alors en basse définition.


----------



## devy (15 Octobre 2020)

Je pense que « dans l’absolu » comme tu l as si bien dit tu as tout à fait raison.

Mais j ai tellement pris l habitude d avoir ces photos synchronisées entre iPhone, iMac et le MacBook Pro que j ai du mal à en sortir.

Et pour mon usage je suis très satisfait de la gestion des photos par « Photos ». La recherche par date, personnes ou lieux est vraiment agréable ( pour moi ).
Ca m ennuierait vraiment de perdre cela en devant jongler sur plusieurs photheques.
Chose que je fais un peu déjà puisque j ai notamment sorti de la photothèque principale des centaines de photos de mes travaux à la maison..

Bref je vais être obligé d attendre...

Mais je pense que ce fonctionnement n est pas normal. iCloud devrait être en mesure de comparer les fichiers avant de les envoyer bêtement.

Merci de ta réponse en tout cas.


----------



## Fbiaf (27 Octobre 2020)

devy a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> suite au problème de processus Accountsd qui occupait le processeur à 400% que plusieurs ont rencontré, pour essayer de m'en sortir j'ai essayé comme cela était recommandé parfois, de me déconnecter d'iCloud.
> Cela n'avait pas résolu mon problème, mais c'est une autre histoire..
> ...


Bonjour
J'ai acquis un nouveau MacBookPro. J'ai copié l'ancien sur le nouveau. Et "Photos" reste bloqué...il ne me charge plus les dernières photos prises sur mon iPhone (et elles se chargent sur l'ancien MacBook)...que faire?..


----------



## Sly54 (27 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour,




Fbiaf a dit:


> que faire?


Si tu te crées une nouvelle Photothèque, peux tu importer les photos de ton téléphone ?


----------



## Fbiaf (27 Octobre 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> 
> Si tu te crées une nouvelle Photothèque, peux tu importer les photos de ton téléphone ?


Bonjour, merci de m'avoir répondu...je ne suis pas "experte" en informatique et en Apple.....Je n'ai pas essayé de recréé une nouvelle Photothèque....je ne sais même pas comment faire d'ailleurs...( mais je peux trouver des tutto qui expliquent)...Je ne voudrais pas perdre tous les albums que j'avais créés dans Photos...Il y a presque 9000 photos et vidéos dans le Cloud...


----------



## Sly54 (27 Octobre 2020)

Fbiaf a dit:


> Je n'ai pas essayé de recréé une nouvelle Photothèque....je ne sais même pas comment faire d'ailleurs


Une fois Photo quitté… relance Photo avec la touche alt enfoncée et choisis "nouvelle".


----------



## devy (28 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour ,

mon problème a été résolu en allant avec le MacBook Pro chez quelqu'un qui a la fibre.. en quelques heures les 4600 photos restantes se sont synchronisées.. 

vivement la fibre ...

@Fbiaf : tu as peut être le même soucis que moi, il faut attendre que tout se synchronise ou faire comme Sly54 l'a proposé , créer une nouvelle photothèque ( et attendre là aussi que tout se telecharge )


----------

